# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Kriteret per te mare licensen e avokatit

## Domate

Cilat jane kriteret per te marre licensen e avokatit

----------


## Labiiiii

sukse domate, po kame frik se si domate qe je, do fishkesh shpejt

----------


## Etna Etna

> Cilat jane kriteret per te marre licensen e avokatit


Regjistrohu si asistent avokat ,pas nje viti si asistent avokat,regjistrohu per dhenien e provimit.
Nese e merr provimin,ta gezosh licensen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## davidd

o spece, ku e do ate licencen e avokatit ti? ne cvend?

----------

